# Hip Problems?



## MishMash (Apr 11, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has had any experience with hip problems in their Chi. My little Mish has always sat off to one side and "bunny hopped" up stairs. He had never shown as signs of pain. Additionally, he seems to be having trouble jumping on the sofa and bed. He will bounce several times before actually jumping. 

Recently, I have noticed he is really still. Now, he is a bit off. My husband thought I was crazy I think when i first brought it up. He thought he looked okay. Now he has started to see it too. (Leave it to me, the horse owner in the family, to spot any sign of lameness. Paranoia? Maybe. ) So, at least I know I am not crazy. Of course, this leads me to even more worry since hubby has an "untrained eye" for lameness. If he can see it, it is surely there.

Mish and I went an several one mile walks last week and I thought maybe he was just ouchy from that, but I don't think so. I will be taking him to the vet next week. I have looked all over the internet but hip issues seem to be uncommon for this breed. I know they have knee issues, but I don't see any sign of that. His hocks appear normal. The stiffness is definitely in the upper hip. Almost like hip dysplasia.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi! 

I thought I would reply as I know what its like when your worried and there are no responses!
I honestly don't know, being a horse person myself.

Everything I know about small breed dogs would indicate something in the knees.. such as a luxating patella but Chi's and other small dogs can get HD as well! How old is he? I know my older dog is showing signs of arthritis in his joints he is really stiff when he first gets moving.

If he's not lifting up a leg or having issues walking I'd say your correct that it could be coming from the hip region, I'd probably take him and have him checked out just for peace of mind! 

Good luck


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If he's bunny hopping or skipping when he walks (lifting up one leg), then I'd be looking at his knees. Hopefully Deme will answer this post as her dog just had knee surgery, but he also had hip problems and they actually had to surgically repair the bones, not just the patella.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

My chi was just diagnosed with legg perthes disease and she was doing the same thing....sitting to one side and bunny hopping down the stairs...if you take her to the vet to get an xray they should be able to tell you.

You can pm if you want and I call tell you more about all the signs and symptoms


----------

